# Fertilizer for oaks with gypsy moth damage?



## jbarry06248 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a client with 4 oak trees with quite a bit of defoliation and he says this has happened the last 3 years. I have read that gypsy moths larvae generally feed until end of June, so I am thinking there is no sense in pesticides for this year and that I should just fertilize to keep trees healthy then next spring spray for gypsy moths.

Does this sound right? if so, what would you suggest for a fertilizer?

Thanks,

John


----------



## MARCELL8733 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Fertilizer*

In The Fall Fertilize With 10-10-10 But For Now Areate,make Some Holes About 6-10 Into The Root Zone Or Drip Line,now You Can Deep Root Nothing But Water Lot Of It After Areation Has Been Done. Good Luck


----------



## ATH (Jul 5, 2008)

You _should_ soil test before fertalizing...

Realizing that doesn't always happen...it should happen in this case. You might even consider a foilage test. The reason I say this is that too much nitrogen will actually make the leaves more tastey for G.M. next year.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a Chinkapin Oak that is huge and we have been collecting a very few caterpillars this year. Up until last week we were collecting 40-50 pillars and since the tree was electrocuted by a lightning strike nearby we now have only 5-10 pillars.  
Circumference is: 140", Crown Spread: 70', Height: 97'

I do not see much if any damage to the tree from the pillars. The ground beneath the tree is wildflower and woodchip mulch. The other 1/3 of ground under tree is in a very :censored: nasty neighbor's yard which is grass. He called the city to complain about my bird feeding since he was concerned that the birds ate and pooped in the same areas. Yet the smell and odor from his fireplace was horrendous it put me on the ground gasping for breath from asthma attack, now you know why he is terrrible.

Anyway I would like to feed this tree economically since I can not afford much and I could maybe do myself if possible. Do you need special feeding gear or will a drill auger do? How deep does one go, I thought the roots are mainly surface?

We have about 30 Spruces and Firs growing in our yard and 1 walnut tree, several smooth and shag bark Hickories,Chestnuts and Elms.


----------



## mranum (Jul 27, 2008)

If the trees are in the yard then apply a systemic pesticide to the ground around the tree in the spring a couple weeks before the gypsy moth hatch. A systemic gets absorbed into the tree through the roots and when the insects feed on the leaves they get poisoned and die. Look at the lawn and garden centers and see whats available in your area. Combine that and the fertilizer program and the trees should bounce back great.

Around here trees that have been heavily damaged for 3 years in a row don't seem to make it much past that.


----------



## mranum (Jul 27, 2008)

The roots of a tree vary quite abit depending on a lot of factors like if the ground is low and moist or high and rocky soil. In general the smaller feeder roots are fairly shallow and follow the outside drip line of leaf canopy. When you fertilize or add a systemic pesticide thats where you want to concentrate the application, around the outside drip line and not near the trunk. 

They do have a couple long tap roots that go very deep into the ground depending on the type of tree too. In this area generally the hardwoods have a very deep tap root and the softwoods like Pines, are pretty shallow.


----------



## ATH (Jul 27, 2008)

*Use the right systemic insecticide*

One of the most common systemic insecticide these days is imidacloprid (Bayer's Merit). It is important to note that this will NOT work on moths.


----------

